# Tayron Thomas trying to make the Sixers



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/sports/basketball/15010785.htm

Hes a good guy, can get to the basket at will, but hes not that good. Magee surprised me this season by giving him the free reign that he did.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Can anyone elaborate on this guy....I'm not much of a college basketball watcher so I don't know....What do you guys think??

What do you think Coates, I like your oppinions of college players...You seem to follow it alot.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

A 6'2 SG? I like hometown players, but already have Willie Green.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

LOL would be cheaper


----------



## Noob (Jan 21, 2006)

He got injured during the first day of the mini camp apparently.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

He was probably playing * PICKUP * Volleyball, get it?


----------

